# An Interesting Book



## nifty00 (Sep 12, 2006)

Evergreen Academy and the Golden Club
A great book. It combines chinese folklores and European myths. It is an interesting concept looking at mortal history and immortal history and using the knowledges to solve the mystery. The characters have special powers. most of them are very likable. I could indentify myself with a couple of them. I also like that it deals with everyday issues instead of the life and death of whole human race like most fantasy books do.

The book can be found at www.barnesandnoble.com, www.amazon.com

author blog: 360.yahoo.com/gcgustopher


----------



## nifty00 (Sep 12, 2006)

Book description

On a full moon night, the Golden Club, a powerful magical weapon, disappears. The task of finding the weapon now lies in the hands of Daniel Ray, a teenage immortal. Even though Daniels powers enable him to see and hear like no one else can, he finds himself facing all kinds of obstacles. The Golden Club has been the object of many peoples desire. The suspects vary from Daniels best friend Owen to a monkey living in the school garden. Making matters worse, the Golden Club can be shrunk to the size of a needle. Meanwhile, Daniel has to deal with his own mysterious past. Shortly before he found out that he is an immortal, his father disappeared.

To find the culprit, Daniel has to venture into the deep blue sea and a jungle full of dangers. Can he find the Golden Club without damaging his friendships? Can he find the clues that will lead to his father?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2006)

*Asst. Admin. Note:

Thread moved to Library section.

G Ketchmak*


----------

